# DS/DS Lite  - PSP  - Both



## al-ds (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey guys, just wanting to get an idea of who has what and so forth.

I got both cause i like both, its that simple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  .

They both have there good and bad points but they are both fun to play .


----------



## Opium (Sep 19, 2006)

Both, same reason as you


----------



## throwingks (Sep 19, 2006)

Games are more fun on DS. Graphics don't make the game.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Sep 19, 2006)

I can't afford a PSP, got a DS(tank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) for Christmas the first year it came out.  If I could afford a PSP, I'd get it purely for console emulation purposes.


----------



## PineappleH (Sep 19, 2006)

I own a DS Lite. I would want to get a PSP for its admirable graphic, but unfortunately I'm only one person and I'm quite limited money and time wise.



QUOTE(throwingks @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> Games are more fun on DS. Graphics don't make the game.



Graphic is a kind of stimulator that increases ppl's interest in game. It has its important role in gaming.

A game with all graphic and no gameplay is worthless.

A game with all gameplay and no graphic is obsolete.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 19, 2006)

I love my DSlite, and ain't even thinking about a PSP until the playstation emulation comes out.
I will buy anything that will run Incredible Crisis and Blasto!


----------



## romeoondaline (Sep 19, 2006)

I too have both but i havent been playing wit my PSP for a while its my DS that gets all the atention now cuz of that M3 hehehe
but i am thinking of getting that Mode chip for the PSP its looks really sweet


----------



## al-ds (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(romeoondaline @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> I too have both but i havent been playing wit my PSP for a while its my DS that gets all the atention now cuz of that M3 hehehe
> but i am thinking of getting that Mode chip for the PSP its looks really sweet



Good stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .

So you rate the M3?

What version psp u got?


----------



## yuwing (Sep 19, 2006)

i have plenty of girls wanting to play my DS .


----------



## salv (Sep 19, 2006)

I own a DsLite and 1.5 PSP, 
they both have there ups and downs but i love them equally.

MGS PortableOps is gona own my soul though.


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 19, 2006)

I have no desire to help Sony push their proprietary formats (memory stick/UMD), and i do not want to play ports of PS2 games, i have a PS2 for that

DS was the first handheld I ever wanted due to the touch feature. never had any other beside game gear in the 90s


----------



## tama_mog (Sep 19, 2006)

I started with psp because of 1 reason, Initial D Street Stage.  Then I researched about downgradability and got rid of my ta-082 and got another white non-ta082 that's now a 1.5.  Then I got another black psp for the hell of it to use as a beater to go.  Eventually (quickly), I got bored of the games on psp, just pretty to look at mostly.  So then I tried hard to get a ds lite in Japan while I was there...and that was seriously impossible.  This was when ds lites first were released in Japan right before Golden Week.  Now I got 5 ds lites total and my psps collect dust.  I just lost interest in psps after I defeated Bunta in Initial D.


----------



## Orc (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(throwingks @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> Games are more fun on DS. Graphics don't make the game.
> 
> Your first sentence is entirely your opinion and is fine. I don't see how the second one relates very well with this thread.
> 
> ...


While the PSP game is fun in my opinion (and a money saver lol) I've enjoyed the arcade version more. I've stopped playing though when I see kids putting boogers on the steering wheel. Great.


----------



## al-ds (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> _While only somewhat related to the topic: _I think people in the closed mindset that one has to be better than the other should be a thing of the past. Jeez, sales charts or whatever shouldn't dictate what people enjoy. While stating your opinion is fine and all, please convey it in a proper manner that doesn't look like you're arguing with other kids in the cafeteria during your lunchtime.








  ... 

Just like i read on a certain nintendo forum... "the ds games are smaller and you can fit more in a memory stick, so they are superior to psp" .... rightttttttttt hahahahahaha... stoopid arguments from kids.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Its very interesting to see the poll stats,  vote if you havent


----------



## tama_mog (Sep 19, 2006)

agreed, I love playing arcade stage 3 as well, but I don't exactly have time these days to go to an arcade.  Just while I'm in planes or trains.  Though if you want to talk about a real driving simulator, play Ferrari Challenge...most realistic driving sim I've ever played in the arcades and is loads of fun if you care about real driving.


----------



## Covarr (Sep 19, 2006)

Since I can't afford to get all systems, I have to make choices. I happened to choose the DS over the PSP because it is a lot less expensive, because it can play my GBA games, and because of Meteos. I'll be honest, I think that the DS is better than the PSP, but that doesn't make the PSP bad. If I could afford to get both, I would, but I can only do that if I decide not to get a Wii, which I'm not willing to do.


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 19, 2006)

I currently only have the DS, but I would get a PSP if I had the money.
There isn't much that I want on the PSP, but everyone I know that has a PSP (which isn't many) is currently playing Lemmings which I would love to be ported to the DS but I can just as easily play it on my PC.


----------



## Phasher99 (Sep 19, 2006)

I have both, the psp gets quite boring after a while though...


----------



## dice (Sep 19, 2006)

where's the neither option


----------



## adgloride (Sep 19, 2006)

I have both.  I own the DS and the DS lite, the DS I think is better built after having the lite for a while I've found I've got a lazy pixel.  You can only see this on a black screen so its not too annoying.  The PSP is great for a few games especially the driving games and they've also done a good job of lego star wars.  Its just a shame the PSP has no originality games wise, the DS will beat the PSP on this everytime.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Sep 19, 2006)

Both, but I got a DS first, since it was cheaper. Both are really good, and the PSP, by far, has a much better homebrew base than the DS. I can run Genesis, GBA,NES, SMS, and SNES emulators on my PSP, and most run at full speed!


----------



## Opium (Sep 20, 2006)

When I have a spare moment Tekken Dark Resurrection is owning all my game playing time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That's just one of the ups of the psp. As it's a more powerful system the production values can sometimes be higher on games. Tekken DR for example is extremely polished and packed with characters, music, cutscenes etc. If there was a Tekken DS i'd be more inclined to think that it would be inline with Tekken Advance (ie. not good).

The DS does infact have more original titles and fun ways to play games. The new ways Nintendo are trying to get us to play interests me more than the PSP I must admit. But the PSP has it's good parts too!


----------



## x_comp (Sep 20, 2006)

DS for me here! While I can afford a PSP, there's not many games on it that I want to play because most of them are ports. Also, all the DS games are taking enough of my time already when I'm not working or studying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So with that in mind, it would be a waste of money if I bought the PSP too.


----------



## Chrono1102 (Sep 20, 2006)

I voted for both, but I bought just the PSP. I have always contemplated buying a DS, but it doesn't click to me. I could never get the hang of a system where i can only have one hand in order to hold the DS, and then expect not to drop it. I can't stand the Finger Strap Accessory, and yes I have used it, and even though the games can be fun and innovative, I really feel like I'm paying a hefty price for a mini game like Brain Age, or Pokemon Troze'.

As many faults as the DS has the PSP has some of it's own. A high price tag, and semi low battery life (When you play games as much as I do, which isn't long, you tend not to notice battery life.) Sometimes the game prices can be high, which makes you skeptical about what game you buy and so you tend to watch a lot of X-Play, starring two people who hate everything, but it rubs off on you and then you start hating those games without really giving them a chance, which is what Hollywood Video was invented for in the first place. That, and the machinery seems really fragile, so you tend to become a little frightened about carrying it around, but you get used to it after several months.

Both sides actually do have good games, if you take the time to actually PLAY them and don't listen to reviews. I have 8 PSP games so far in a list of more that I hope to get soon. I'm also sure the DS has games that are great too. Star Fox, New Mario, as well as others that I'm sure I'm forgetting. When you think about it both Nintendo and Sony were going at a rough start. Nintendo I think just got back on their feet faster than Sony, but Sony is coming along.

Just think about it real hard and decide for yourself. The handheld decision is a difficult one, and honestly you shouldn't really be asking others about what's right for YOU.

Meh...sorry for the probable grammar/spelling mistakes.


----------



## blueraja (Sep 20, 2006)

I have both.  I purchased the PSP first but grew frustrated with the game selection and bought a DS.  For a long time nearly all my gaming time was on the DS but lately I am using the PSP more since there have been some decent games coming out lately.  

At the moment im almost exclusively playing the PSP, my wife picked up Lego Star Wars 2 for me...its quite addictive.  I will eventually get back to my DS games in progress (Mario&Luigi and Advance War DS)

I guess im just a non biased gamer, I prefer fun over fanboyisim, though usually I lean more towards nintendo on the console side.


----------



## zragnarok (Oct 1, 2006)

i have the DS but im starting to want the PSP.  i feel like the ony good games on the DS are mario games and they are all the same.  also i havent really seen any truly innovative touch screen games, most of them are really gimmicky like Lost in Blue.  i want to play loco roco and powerstone on the psp


----------



## GbaDoctor (Oct 1, 2006)

i think that the best way to make up ur mind about on what u have to buy is to analyze the consoles itselfs.
I mean, psp and ds are in war about the handheld scene dominance, but stil those two are a completely different machines speakin of hardware,software and target.
I own 2 normal ds, one lite, 3 psps (one ceramic white) because im a collector, but i would got both even if i wasnt one. Why?
Cos i luv to play the psp games becuse there are many that are good, and are worth a try - plus the psp is an hardware monster and it makes all my emulators dream comes true. And i luv to play ds because games like the ds ones arent impossible to realize on psp, due to target, licensing, innovation, funs. I luv to use the console as an interactive thingy to beat a  game (Trace memory as an example) or i love to do crazy things in the mic for blowing up a candle (Wario Ware, Rub Rabbits). Both consoles have their good aspects and u should love both for them.
Thats the spirit. 
Cheers.


----------



## Kirby102 (Oct 1, 2006)

It's good to have both, that way no one will judge your fanboyism.

But really, my game time is more to the DS... seeing how my PSP (stock 1.5) unexpectedly decided to brick...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That totally shits me... especially when I wasn't doing anything to the flash BIOS of it...

But yeah, both of the handhelds I have are used for console emulation basically and other... activities. But my PSP is dead!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trying to contact Sony for a solution.


----------



## test84 (Nov 19, 2006)

i think results here are not that correct.
since most people here are nintendo fans and moslty already have DS.
so, mostly they HAVE DS and maybe PSP.
thats my opinion!


----------



## Excelerate (Dec 1, 2006)

Test84, that's the point.

But it's strange to see so many people vote for Both instead of exclusively the DS.

I take both since I own both, but I've spent way more time on my PSP as of right now (400+ hours on Monster Hunter Freedom, 50+ hours on MegaMan Powered Up, 100+ hours on Wipeout Pure, 25+ hours on Lego Star Wars: The Original Trilogy, plus the other games I own that are in the 20+ hour area) compared to my DS (50+ hours on MegaMan ZX, 60+ hours on FF3, 10+ hours on MKDS but I sold it out of pure boredom)


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 1, 2006)

lol obviously the polls going to favour the nds because of te site lol but i like them both but just now nds


----------



## wohoo (Dec 3, 2006)

WTF?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 does THAT many people got a psp?! and i've only SEEN three of four guys with a psp EVER


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Dec 3, 2006)

Ds silver and a black psp...


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Dec 3, 2006)

Black DSL and Black PSP here


----------



## Excelerate (Dec 4, 2006)

QUOTE(wohoo @ Dec 3 2006 said:


> WTF?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My ratio of PSPS I've seen is 20:1 as of right now.

That's right, the PSP sells a LOT over here.  Either that, or people who own a DS are ashamed to whip it out beside a gang huddled around a PSP.


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> My ratio of PSPS I've seen is 20:1 as of right now.



I've _seen_ five people who have a PSP, and I've only seen one person who owns a DS. 

I _know_ of at least one more person who owns a DS, but he's a raging moronic asshole, so I don't want to _see _him. 

Anyway, the DS crowd likes to keep their playthings to themselves, while the PSP crowd likes to rub their PSP into other people's noses. That's why you _see_ much more PSP's than DS's.


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ds, wanting to get PSP as well too


----------



## bm_attar (Feb 1, 2007)

A white DS Lite. NOT looking to get a PSP!


----------



## slayerspud (Feb 1, 2007)

If you can afford it get:

A Ds lite with flash cart and memory.
A Psp with a large memory stick and dev hook.

You will be sorted for along time with that.


----------



## 2dere (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> I can't afford a PSP, got a DS_*lite two years ago*_.Â If I could afford a PSP, I'd get it purely for console emulation purposes.Â



He pretty much said what I was so less typing this way...

EDIT: Crap I was searching for something when I stumbled upon this thread. I read so much of it I decided to post without realizing how old the thread was. And here I was quoting someone thinking I wouldn't type as much...


----------



## amptor (Jan 14, 2008)

I want a DS lite even though I really don't need one.  Just waiting... probably gonna be april when we can buy them through usual channels.  I'm hoping to get a raise by then too lol.


----------



## tomqman (Jan 14, 2008)

i have a black ds lite and a black psp. and they are both great console but there are better games on the ds. i manly use my psp as a media player and a emulator for snes, genesis and psx.


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a blue DS (Not DS Lite! DS>DSLite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and a slim silver PSP. I love them both. DS has more, well, DS games I like to play, but the PSP has amazing emulation support that really expands it's library (PS1 games on the go FTMFW), in addition to some great games made for the system (Lumines, Jeanne d'Arc, FFT:TWOTL)


----------



## xalphax (Jan 14, 2008)

i have both, and i dont regret it!

i use the psp mainly for multimedia but the ds gets WAY more gaming attention!


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 15, 2008)

The PSP is basically a waste of money.  Only children use it for its meanger and pathetic multimedia features.  Everyone else is smart enough to buy a real media player.  And the game library is the pits.  

I owned a PSP for a while but I sold it once I discovered the amazing Gp2X F200.  Its homebrew scene rocks.  And since I never cared for PSP games to begin with, selling the Sony Paperweight wasn't much of a problem.  It was probably the best thing I ever did.  Had I know how much better GP2X homebrew was I would have done it sooner.

So DS + GP2X>>>>>PSP


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 16, 2008)

Both, cuz both have pros and cons.  I have an NDS that I love, but now I'm getting into my PSP again just cuz the graphics are so kickass.  Now I just gotta downgrade it...


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 16, 2008)

Got DS a launch because it was new and fresh. Got PSP at launch because my parents just bought one for no reason. I like both a lot though. Can't go anywhere without both.


----------



## iritegood (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Sick Wario @ Sep 18 2006 said:


> I have no desire to help Sony push their proprietary formats (memory stick/UMD), and i do not want to play ports of PS2 games, i have a PS2 for that
> 
> DS was the first handheld I ever wanted due to the touch feature. never had any other beside game gear in the 90s
> 
> ...



Isn't gamepark holdings bankrupt? Or is that just gamepark?
Don't know much about the GP2X scene myself, but it sure does seem interesting. Does it have an analog stick?

About the thread: I like both. The PSP is a nice handheld console and it certainly looks a lot better than the DS (3D graphics on the DS are nothing to brag about). If there was some weird, funny-looking DS-PSP hybrid, I would buy it the second I see it.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 16, 2008)

owned both, both stolen, only replaced DS, both superb systems ALMOST dead even but of course my personal bias tips the scale in favor of DS, with such necessities as Tetris DS, Contra 4, Nervous Brickdown, etc etc.


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> The PSP is basically a waste of money.Â Only children use it for its meanger and pathetic multimedia features.Â Everyone else is smart enough to buy a real media player.Â And the game library is the pits.Â
> 
> I owned a PSP for a while but I sold it once I discovered the amazing Gp2X F200.Â Its homebrew scene rocks.Â And since I never cared for PSP games to begin with, selling the Sony Paperweight wasn't much of a problem.Â It was probably the best thing I ever did.Â Had I know how much better GP2X homebrew was I would have done it sooner.
> 
> So DS + GP2X>>>>>PSP



Not everybody wants to carry around a media player and a game machine on top of that.
Having both in one system is more convenient even if you don't exactly get the best of both worlds.

IMO there are a tonne of games on the PSP that are great so buying a GP2X soley for the homebrew/emulators means you are missing out on a bunch of great games.

What is so great about the GP2X anyways, whenever there has been a discussion around its emulator capabilities nobody has been able to tell me an area where it really beats the PSP.

Anyway I have both.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(yuyuyup @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> owned both, both stolen, only replaced DS, both superb systems ALMOST dead even but of course my personal bias tips the scale in favor of DS, with such necessities as Tetris DS, Contra 4, Nervous Brickdown, etc etc.



That sucks.  If I had mine stolen I'd rip apart the guy who took them and the drink so Dr. Pepper.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  About the PSP Slim, I think that it was totally pointless, just a half assed attempt to copy Nintendo with the NDS Lite.  Like, there's a big difference between the NDSL and the NDS.  The PSP Phat and Slim, no real difference.  Still look about the same.  But that's my opinion.


----------



## Nero (Jan 16, 2008)

I only have a DS Lite.
PSP is a great handheld IMO. It's emulation capabilities are amazing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## TLSpartan (Jan 16, 2008)

GP2X,PSP and DSL

GP2X - emulation and homebrew ( on reason off top of head is screen size is better suited for it MC DUI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Its borked right now though( will be back in  my hands soon)

PSP- Games

DSL- Games and Homebrew


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 16, 2008)

I've got a DS and a DS Lite. I primarily use my DS Lite now though, for games and homebrew.


----------



## iritegood (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> I currently only have the DS, but I would get a PSP if I had the money.
> There isn't much that I want on the PSP, but everyone I know that has a PSP (which isn't many) is currently playing Lemmings which I would love to be ported to the DS but I can just as easily play it on my PC.



You mean, kinda like LemmingsDS?


----------



## azotyp (Jan 16, 2008)

lol as we can se only 3 psp users for now wtf ?


----------



## iritegood (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> lol as we can se only 3 psp users for now wtf ?



Correction: only 3 people who like the PSP but DON'T like the DS.

It *is* GBAtemp after all.


----------



## FaRReR (Feb 10, 2008)

DS+Flashcard=What's a PSP?
DS+Flashcard=Awesomeness





 DS=Awesomeness
DS+Nintendo MP3 Player=Mediocre Awesomeness
Me=Pure Awesomeness


----------



## ConraDargo (Feb 10, 2008)

*Vote:* Both

The more the merrier.


----------



## sonofx51 (Feb 10, 2008)

I've bought both and usually sell one when I am done playing whatever game I wanted the system for, bad habit I guess. I've put more hours into the DS simply because of GBA games really.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 11, 2008)

I voted both, but technically, I only have a DS Lite right now.
I used to have a PSP, but I sold it for the DS.
No regrets, but I don't see why fanboys say one is better than the other.
They both have advantages in DIFFERENT areas.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 11, 2008)

i have both and play on both handhelds


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't have both, but i voted for both, cuz they both have good game libraries this time and each is definetly worth the money for it =)


----------



## JPH (Feb 24, 2008)

I've got both; they've both got their uses


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 26, 2008)

I would have a PSP, but can't afford one. 

I'm satisfied with my DS lite right now, and I'll be more satisfied if my SCDS1 from DX comes in less than a month (Which might be very hard).


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 26, 2008)

It was pretty ovious to me that more people would vote for NDSL..


----------



## Ice Cold (Feb 26, 2008)

PSP is okay, but the games on it are meh.  DS has a wider library of games that I like and appreciate.  

So all in all, DS gets my vote.


----------

